

Object#extend leaks memory in Ruby 1.9.1 - oldmoe
http://oldmoe.blogspot.com/2009/04/objectextend-leaks-memory-on-ruby-191.html

======
snprbob86
As a Pythonist looking in at Ruby, I can't help but feel that it is immature
both in terms of implementation and design. All languages have their fair
share of problems, but Ruby seems to have its issues in the spotlight lately.

Is there any truth to my perception? If not, where is my impression coming
from?

~~~
arohner
Let me preface this by saying my favorite language is Clojure.

I've been writing Ruby professionally for two years. Yes, there is truth to
your perception. The standard library is immature, the standard 1.8 VM is
slow, and the language design has significant warts. There is no language
spec, and they just keep adding new ways to do things.

As of 1.8, there are _6_ different ways to create a lambda expression. Each
one acts slightly differently. There's yet another another in 1.9.

